# No contractions during labour



## Cutieboy

I had 3 days of stopping and starting contractions and they never got regular. My water broke after 3 rd day when contractions hurt like hell. However even at that stage they weren't regular. Everytime I got into bed they would come and hurt like hell preventing me from sleeping. When I got out of bed they stopped! Weird. Anyway decided to go hospital anyway and they told me after eventually checking me that I was 5 or 6 cm dilated (can't remember) and I would give birth in 6 hours. When it got to pushing stage I didn't feel a single contraction and I pushed with mere force. Anyone else experienced anything like it? Or know anything about this. Then the placenta wouldn't deliver obviously because I had no contractions. I've googled this but I can't find anyone else who knows anything. I've asked midwife who had no clue.


----------



## lozzy21

I dident have any contractions untill I was 9cm. They came every 2/3 mins from the start but dident really hurt, it was more uncomfortable.


----------



## embojet

I had a similar thing. I had contractions on and off for 4 days. Like you, they would get worse when I went to bed, then they would die dpown or stop completely in the day. On te 4th day I had no contractions at all, then woke up just after 1am needing to push! I went to hospital and I was fully dilated. When I arrived they lokoed at me really weird as I wasnt having any contractins and went to get wo more opinions to check how dilated I was. I started pushing straight after they examned me, but couldnt feel any contracions whilst poushing.


----------



## amjon

I never really had regular contractions either (though I was induced at 27 weeks with only suppositories). I had near constant contractions right before I delivered though (for probably 30 minutes). (It's probably a good thing because they planned to take away the room service when I started having contractions and I really think the energy from eating helped.)


----------



## SuzyW

Was you ladies who had contractions on the days leading up to your labour in back labour when you gave birth? I have been told this can cause irregular/no contractions. I am having intense pain in my back all day, and slightly in my lower abdomen. There's no clear contractions but the pain is getting worse and worse. x


----------



## Cutieboy

SuzyW said:


> Was you ladies who had contractions on the days leading up to your labour in back labour when you gave birth? I have been told this can cause irregular/no contractions. I am having intense pain in my back all day, and slightly in my lower abdomen. There's no clear contractions but the pain is getting worse and worse. x

No, didn't have any back pain during labour.


----------



## Cutieboy

embojet said:


> I had a similar thing. I had contractions on and off for 4 days. Like you, they would get worse when I went to bed, then they would die dpown or stop completely in the day. On te 4th day I had no contractions at all, then woke up just after 1am needing to push! I went to hospital and I was fully dilated. When I arrived they lokoed at me really weird as I wasnt having any contractins and went to get wo more opinions to check how dilated I was. I started pushing straight after they examned me, but couldnt feel any contracions whilst poushing.

Nice to hear I wasn't the only one. Did it take longer to push with no contractions?


----------



## embojet

Cutieboy said:


> SuzyW said:
> 
> 
> Was you ladies who had contractions on the days leading up to your labour in back labour when you gave birth? I have been told this can cause irregular/no contractions. I am having intense pain in my back all day, and slightly in my lower abdomen. There's no clear contractions but the pain is getting worse and worse. x
> 
> No, didn't have any back pain during labour.Click to expand...

I had back pain, was terrible :(


They gave me a syntocin drip, but it didnt seem to do anything. It took just over an hour, but I was pushing with all I had as they threatened forceps, and ended up with a 3rd degree tear.


----------



## Taramichelle

Ok, on tuesday dr said i was 3cm and 80% effaced. On Wednesday (2 days ago) I had the worse lower back pain all day and some mild BH. On Thursday I had the worse BH all day, even ad to leave work early, though I may be in labor. Now today, only a couple BH and nothing more. What do you think/ thoughts? Am I in labor, or should I fully start soon?


----------



## lozzy21

Suzyw I had nothing but back ache untill 9 cm


----------

